# Poorboy's



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm after some Poorboy's to mask some of my swirl marks. But they do one for light and one for dark paint.
So for you guys that know, mines Denim bloooooo.... Should I be buying the dark or the light :roll:


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Dark, or if your willing to spend a few quid more chemical guys blacklight is worth considering.


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

I've got both versions and to be honest can't see the difference on various paint colours , just as good as each other, the white diamond smells nicer though!


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks will give it a go. I've also stuck the blacklight on my future wishlist. The bumf on the description alone makes it seem worth trying.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

So I brought some Poorboy's for dark paint, and twisted my lads arm to buy the Chemical Brothers Blacklight.

So I've had the opertunity to try both, and honestly once buffed there seems little between them. Well on Denim Bloooooo anyway.

That said they are both excellent but the Poorboy's wins as it's much cheaper, almost half in fact.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Have to say I'm a big black hole fan.....


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

It also makes it stick to the ceiling.....


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Baalthazaar said:


> It also makes it stick to the ceiling.....


I think it's the sticky tyres, plus the static effect of too much rubbing. Used to do the same with paper and comb, way back when I needed a comb off course... Mac.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Baalthazaar said:


> It also makes it stick to the ceiling.....


Might be an Australian import ?


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Its quantum....black hole...gettit?


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Chemical Guys Blacklight really is great!


----------

